# SABO Sight and the King Ranch Buck



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry just getting around to sending this out. the hunt was in mid december. This is a pretty special video, basically its got the buck of my dreams being taken with a bow! then we had more fun working on the doe quota and even hunting red heads down on the Laguna Madre. the buck was 7.5 yrs old and score 153" with 22" width.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcOD...pgK_amxZ8HvGrw

enjoy


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool video.. Thanks for sharing.. Brett


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Great buck and nice video. Congrats.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your hunt with us! Well done sir, dang nice buck. Baker


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

From an average joe. . Dam good video sir. . You should be on a hunting channel.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome way to tell your story! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice, cool video and those gopro's are badass


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Great video!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Another great video, Travis.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice. Good job.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## GoGetEM (Apr 10, 2014)

Great videoâ€¦thanks for sharing!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome video! That was a dandy of a buck too! ​


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yea! That tree is awesome. What type is it?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool man and great buck.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Great video!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome Kineno buck!!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

WildThings said:


> Oh yea! That tree is awesome. What type is it?


just a great big gnarly oak. i would love to know how old it is


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

ShallowSport24 said:


> Very nice, cool video and those gopro's are badass


yep you can get some neat angles, you just gotta be pretty close to the subject for things to turn out. over all i'd say its a great compliment to a regular camera but i wouldn't video soley with a gopro


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

ShallowSport24 said:


> Very nice, cool video and those gopro's are badass


yep you can get some neat angles, you just gotta be pretty close to the subject for things to turn out. over all i'd say its a great compliment to a regular camera but i wouldn't video soley with a gopro


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Big ole deer! Nice ...


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Big ole deer! Nice ...


yep, 7.5 yr old. love shooting some old monarchs like that!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> Another great video, Travis.


gracias senor


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great video, was nice to see that country again. Noting else like it. 

Congrats on a great deer as well!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

ShallowSport24 said:


> Very nice, cool video and those gopro's are badass


and they keep getting better!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> From an average joe. . Dam good video sir. . You should be on a hunting channel.


i doubt that, but it is a fun way to capture and relive the moment


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Big ole deer! Nice ...


yes he is. doesn't get much better


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Great Video


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great video. That was a beautiful buck. Congratulations.

Loved the music and watching the dogs. Those are some fine watchdogs.

When I was a kid in the early '50s my dad coached at Miller in Corpus. He had an all state running back, whos dad was a guard on the front gate of the King Ranch. We had permission to enter the ranch and fish the coastline, but never got the opportunity to hunt there, but it was quite an experience just to be able to drive around on the ranch. What a place!

Thanks for bringing back some great memories.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

superb job!


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Awesome hunt.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Awesome video thanks for sharing!


----------

